# Finger Poll



## 009

I myself have average fingers and average sized hands. Which is a real pity, I always feel that I could have done more should God give me bigger hands and longer fingers. What about u people?


----------



## Daniel

Long and thin, definitely, but very easy hurtable for injuries


----------



## Quaverion

I like the sausage fingers one.  I have long and thing fingers, my middle being about 4.2 inches long.


----------



## Nox

You're missing a category...mine are long and muscular! Kinda manly in fact...but not fat at all!...


----------



## becky

My fingers are small, but they can move very fast! My pinkies are especially short! 

But, I'm an all-over small sort of person!


----------



## 009

> *You're missing a category...my are long and muscular!*


I like that type of fingers. Do u play the cello? If that's what u have, and if u've got strong hands as well, I bet you'll sound lovely on a cello! :lol:



> * I have long and thing fingers, my middle being about 4.2 inches long.*


Oh my, Becky!  This I can only imagine...Trying hard to imagine :blink: , mine's only 3.2 . :angry:


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 26 2004, 09:03 PM
> *Oh my, Becky!  This I can only imagine...Trying hard to imagine :blink: , mine's only 3.2 . :angry:
> [snapback]563[/snapback]​*


Those aren't my fingers! My fingers are short! Really short! Really, REALLY short!!!

Hmmm, looks like those are Quavarion's fingers.

Here's my right hand...


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 26 2004, 09:03 PM
> *Oh my, Becky!  This I can only imagine...Trying hard to imagine :blink: , mine's only 3.2 . :angry:
> [snapback]563[/snapback]​*


Those aren't my fingers! My fingers are short! Really short! Really, REALLY short!!!

Hmmm, looks like those are Quavarion's fingers.

Here's my right hand... please note scorpion comparison!


----------



## Nox

...I'll leave the cello playing to cellists...it's all I can do to practice the violin and viola...even my poor mandolin has been set aside for the time being...

...btw...becky...you have a bug on your fingers...


----------



## Quaverion

Wow! You have a scorpion?! My brother used to have a Malayan Whip scorpion.  He has a total of 34 animals in his room right now. He had to remove all of his furniture including his bed. He sleeps on the floor! He has a snake that is soon to be 8.5 feet long and eat rabbits, and many other creepy things...


----------



## becky

No, that's not my scorpion! That was from my vacation in Miami. A performer picked me to hold that African Scorpion, which I thought was strange since I probably had more entomology experience than anyone else in the audience! 

The scorpion almost hit my threshold for creapiness, though.


----------



## Harvey

Mine are average length and skeletal. When I clench my fist, bones show like the grand canyon.


----------



## Daniel

> * bones show like the grand canyon.*


wow


----------



## Quaverion

Same with me, but maybe not the size of the grand canyon...


----------



## oistrach13

my fingers are a bit long, and they are thick, but they don't look either long or thick because my palm is huge


----------



## Harvey

Just exaggerating a little...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Aug 1 2004, 06:45 PM
> *Just exaggerating a little...
> [snapback]1011[/snapback]​*


I know...


----------



## krishna

Mine are fat sausage-like fingers. I just remembered... About 1989 I saw my ex brother in law for the first time in many years.He just happened to walk into my favorite cafe.. Anyway I had my new very expencive mandolin with me, (he did'nt know I was a musician ) and I asked him if I could play for him . "YES !" he said enthusiastically. I played a real quick, difficult to play, Bluegrass piece. When I finished ,his eyes were wide .He took my left hand and looked closely at it, and said " When was the last time you thought about your dad?" ' I have'nt thought about him for ... months? Why do you ask?' I answered. He said" Your dad never played that fast ,but you have the exact same fat sausage-like fingers as he did!" My father was a multi-instrumentalist (tenor banjo,F hole guitar mandolin,organ) And had played for decades in a Canadian Legion band. He died when I was 23 and the encounter with Patrick was sure an eye opener! Sorry. I've got to figure out how to shorten my stories...


----------



## krishna

It never occured to me before now.. Does anyone think maybe finger size and length somehow dictate what instrument we end up playing?( I think I sound like a 15 year old with this question...


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by krishna_@Aug 7 2004, 11:52 PM
> *It never occured to me before now.. Does anyone think maybe finger size and length somehow dictate what instrument we end up playing?( I think I sound like a 15 year old with this question...
> [snapback]1378[/snapback]​*


I definitely believe this is true.


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Jul 26 2004, 04:50 PM
> *You're missing a category...mine are long and muscular!...but not fat at all!...
> [snapback]534[/snapback]​*


I second this one..that's why I didn't vote! My fingers are long and have the muscles that come from lots and lots of gardening.  But they're not anything like sausage fingers.


----------



## krishna

Now if I could only LOOK like a 15 year old...but keep my current mind...thank you very much...


----------



## oistrach13

LOL.

it is probably the worst problem of humans that when their body is in perfect condition, they are stupid and immature, and when the finally understand and become mature and wise, there body is way past its prime.

I guess it's just how life is.


----------



## Harvey

> *stupid and immature*





> *15 year old *


You rang?


----------



## oistrach13

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol:


----------



## Novelette

This ancient thread is worth resurrecting.

Arise, fair thread! Gird yourself for whatever may come!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I have glove permanently attached to my right hand - so can't tell but left hand mmmm

Think I left one finger on Mars- this has caused some issues and difficulty playing violin too.








I thought about some replacements - but still looking


----------



## KenOC

Small hands? Not to worry!


----------



## PetrB

Average sized hands, or even slightly less than average for a male of 6' height.

My limbs, for my height, are above average length in proportion to the torso (leads people to have the impression I am one or more inches taller than I am.) My hands are of a similar disposition as to relative proportions.

Fingers: long, 'medium thinnish.' Middle (piano '3rd) finger from the first knuckle on the hand to the fingertip is a little over four and a half inches. The length from the tip of the thumb to the first knuckle is one and a half inches (a literally handy measuring tool, on board 
On the standard keyboard, I have no trouble reaching a 10th, and if there is enough prep time, I can manage some elevenths.

But-- curse and blessing. sometimes when playing I have to learn how to keep some of the finger(s) more out of the way than a slightly more 'average' hand with a 'tidier bundle' of fingers. 

Bach had short stubby fingers, albeit his keyboards had slightly narrower keys ;-) I believe Gilels also had fat hands, short 'sausage-like' fingers.

Roger Muraro, pianist, is a very large man whose hands are so large, fingers thick (all proportionate to look at) that he has to use a lot of axial rotation to not only drop a finger onto a white key between two black keys, but if he did not, the finger would 'jam' slightly into the space between those two keys. His hand size has not kept him from being a renowned interpreter / performer of Liszt and Messiaen.

Piano, fiddle, other stringed instruments, there is little cause for envy or worry unless the hands / fingers are exceptionally small or short. A friend / colleague of mine, now adult, was a child prodigy violinist. She now holds posts in several chamber orchestra as well as doing the occasional additional chamber music or solo gig. At full adult height, she is well under five feet, nearly doll-like, and with tiny hands: she will never be able to reach or negotiate the double stops in the Prokofiev second concerto, though otherwise the work is well within her musical and technical arsenal.

Ditto for the exceptionally small handed pianist, and a good deal of the body of literature from Beethoven and later.

The late great Alicia Delarrocha had tiny hands. An interviewer mentioned the size of her hands and asked her if she had to come up with very different fingerings in order to play much of the repertoire. Ms. Delarrocha actually giggled when she responded, and said, "Oh, yes, I must come up with all sorts of crazy fingerings because of the size of my hands."

Our 'organically attached tools' come in a vast array of sizes and shapes, yet of that myriad variety, most of them, mind put to task 'at hand' can negotiate whatever is needed.


----------



## ptr

Can't help wondering, how long does an index finger has to be to be considered long?

My left index is 92mm but my right is 88mm, is this significant? I have held cast's of Rachmaninoff's hands in mine and his where larger!, and I've shaken Pierre Laurent Aimard right hand, ant it was smaller then mine, so that might mean that I'm average?

/ptr


----------



## PetrB

Rubber gloves (as for housework) work gloves, come in small, medium or large. More specifically tailored / sized gloves will come in a similar array as do hats and shoes. There is a middle number there which is 'the most' of humanity, ergo, 'average.'

My hands, with their slight elongation of finger, their proportion, are 'average.' 

Rachmaninov's hands, as well as the rest of his body, were actually extraordinary or abnormal - possibly clinically considered mal or de-formed due to a medical condition which affects the person while growing, not average, far less than 'normal.'

If a medium sized inexpensive pair of cloth work gloves fit you at all, you're 'average.'


----------



## ptr

PetrB said:


> I'd bet if a medium sized inexpensive pair of cloth work gloves fit you, you're 'average.'


Never been able to fit anything "medium" on my hands, yet the rest of my body... But then, isn't Large the new medium? 

Think there may be to few alternatives to choose from, mine then, are perhaps fairly long and nicely shaped!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My fingers are average in relation to my hands which are rather large...I can't say for sure...


----------



## LordBlackudder

always choose average for everything


----------



## ptr

LordBlackudder said:


> always choose average for everything


Ok then, I rate mine as average in comparison to my nose, which is small!

Perhaps all TCers should draw silhouettes of their hands and send them a select Notarius Publicus in Denmark to get an average measure set up? This is an important issue for posterity!

/ptr


----------



## Novelette

My fingers are evenly proportioned to my hands, which are themselves evenly proportioned to my height and physique. 

On the piano, I can comfortably stretch tenths, but elevenths are not even marginally possible.

My fingers are well suited to both the piano and the violin, however the knuckle of the pinky on the right hand is not perfectly functional. When I begin to bend my pinky, the joint catches and sticks; I must apply greater pressure in order to bend it, which at a certain point, it snaps out of its frozen position and quickly bends completely. I have performed numerous exercises to even out the joint a little bit and to stretch the tendons--all to no avail. But that's my only complaint. It doesn't seriously interfere with my playing, because I employ my pinky on the piano rather like I do on the violin: flatly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ptr said:


> Ok then, I rate mine as average in comparison to my nose, which is small!
> 
> Perhaps all TCers should draw silhouettes of their hands and send them a select Notarius Publicus in Denmark to get an average measure set up? This is an important issue for posterity!
> 
> /ptr


For posterity only............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, this is one old thread! I was just a kid when this thread was first made LOL. :lol:


----------



## Novelette

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow, this is one old thread! I was just a kid when this thread was first made LOL. :lol:


Quite old, but it was too tempting not to resurrect.


----------



## Norse

According to this site the average adult male hand is 189mm long. Mine are about a centimeter longer than that, but I don't consider my hands big, and I can't reach the hardest kind of tenth (e.g. B to D# or C# to F). However the easiest kind of tenth (minor and white to black or vice versa) is basically as comfortable as playing an octave. (And of course the measurement above is based on the middle finger which isn't really relevant in the playing of tenths anyway..)


----------



## Crudblud

Norse said:


> According to this site the average adult male hand is 189mm long.


The site says I have female-sized hands. I am okay with this.


----------



## ptr

And I it seems, have about the same size hands as Norse, ie. slightly bigger than Dame Edna!

/ptr


----------



## superhorn

I just counted mine, and noticed I have ten of them. Wow ! 

On the other hand, you have five fingers .


----------



## aleazk

My hands are slightly smaller than the average, I think. According to the page mentioned above, they are indeed smaller by 0,5 cm. 
Anyway, they are in proportion, since I'm not that tall (170 cm).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I can span an octave and a 3rd (a major 10th) with 1 hand. So, I have pretty big hands, but I've had people compliment them because they are still nice and female-looking. They are proportionate with how tall I am after all.


----------



## Novelette

I wouldn't mind having a supernumerary finger on both hands, but only if it doesn't look grotesque.

Among those few people who have this condition, there are only a handful [literally?] for whom the supernumerary finger is placed perfectly next to the pinky, with fully functional tendons and all. In other words, a perfectly sized and functional sixth finger. That would be all right.

Or maybe I'd just settle for a slightly larger finger span. Tenths are the best I can manage; I would enjoy being able to reach twelfths.


----------



## Crystal

My fingers are long and thin, very good for playing the piano.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like finger food


----------



## ldiat

I like finger food 

you asked for it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> I like finger food
> 
> you asked for it!


Nice, your making me hungry


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> I like finger food
> twice as hungry now


----------



## hpowders

I have terrific first, third and fifth fingers on each hand.


----------



## hpowders

Crystal said:


> My fingers are long and thin, very good for playing the piano.


Photo or it never happened.


----------



## hpowders

This poll is so old, most of the page one fingers are currently being preserved in formaldehyde.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I have terrific first, third and fifth fingers on each hand.


I'm confused as to how to answer this poll question due to the sticky position I'm in. One of my fingers is "Long and huge like sausage fingers," but the rest are "Long and thin."  Whoever erected this poll back in the stone ages should have thought about these complications.



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I like finger food


I love making finger food! My tuna sandwiches are legendary! Who wants a sample? :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm confused as to how to answer this poll question due to the sticky position I'm in. One of my fingers is "Long and huge like sausage fingers," but the rest are "Long and thin."  Whoever erected this poll back in the stone ages should have thought about these complications.
> 
> I love making finger food! My tuna sandwiches are legendary! Who wants a sample? :tiphat:


What's next toes? I already had my Toe-Main poisoning booster shot, in anticipation.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm confused as to how to answer this poll question due to the sticky position I'm in. One of my fingers is "Long and huge like sausage fingers," but the rest are "Long and thin."  Whoever erected this poll back in the stone ages should have thought about these complications.
> 
> I love making finger food! My tuna sandwiches are legendary! Who wants a sample? :tiphat:


Wood that be tuna in water or oil?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> What's next toes? I already had my Toe-Main poisoning booster shot, in anticipation.


Let me guess, your favorite toe cheese is Gouda...err..Godunov?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Wood that be tuna in water or oil?


Seems pretty oily to me!  Chicken of the Sea.


----------



## hpowders

When I was supervising work on the Giza pyramid, I thought I saw this lazy loafing slave sitting there writing about a finger poll. I almost forgot about that! 

I don't see him anymore....the dust of time....


----------



## ldiat

Klassik said:


> I'm confused as to how to answer this poll question due to the sticky position I'm in. One of my fingers is "Long and huge like sausage fingers," but the rest are "Long and thin."  Whoever erected this poll back in the stone ages should have thought about these complications.
> 
> I love making finger food! My tuna sandwiches are legendary! Who wants a sample? :tiphat:


just remember this "you can tune a piano but you can't tuna-fish! get it :lol:


----------



## ldiat

Klassik said:


> I'm confused as to how to answer this poll question due to the sticky position I'm in. One of my fingers is "Long and huge like sausage fingers," but the rest are "Long and thin."  Whoever erected this poll back in the stone ages should have thought about these complications.
> 
> I love making finger food! My tuna sandwiches are legendary! Who wants a sample? :tiphat:


just remember this "you can tune a piano but you can't tuna-fish! get it :lol:


----------



## ldiat

just remember you can tune a piano but you can't tuna-fish get it :lol:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I have no hands, you insensitive clod!


----------



## Granate

My grandma used to tell me when I was a kid that I had "pianist fingers". What does that mean?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I have Beethoven's fingers.................


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> My grandma used to tell me when I was a kid that I had "pianist fingers". What does that mean?


I means intellect. :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Granate said:


> My grandma used to tell me when I was a kid that I had "pianist fingers". What does that mean?


Glad you carefully spelt pianist there, you could have slipped and typed pianis.....................


----------

